# Is vaping sticky enough?



## Spydro (27/5/17)

One of the big takeaways from the E-Cigarette Summit USA was, it appears, the notion that vape isn’t “sticky” enough...

https://vaping.com/blog/comment/is-...ail&utm_term=0_22416810d6-296a241b2d-51253929

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/17)

Thanks for sharing @Spydro, the following excerpt stood out for me in particular.

"The problem is that “a better cigarette” is a hard thing to create. In many respects, as Oliver’s noted elsewhere, the cigarette is a beguiling creation. It’s almost perfect in every way _in the moment_. And the convenience, the semiotics, the _distribution_ of cigarettes are difficult for any new product to compete with. Admitting this is important, because when you do you can start to realise how _hard_ a product the cigarette is to better.

How do we make e-cigarettes “stickier” for smokers? We need to think bigger than nicotine delivery. For a smoker to want to use a vape product instead of a cigarette, the vape must offer something _more_ than a cigarette"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/5/17)

Alex said:


> Thanks for sharing @Spydro, the following excerpt stood out for me in particular.
> 
> "The problem is that “a better cigarette” is a hard thing to create. In many respects, as Oliver’s noted elsewhere, the cigarette is a beguiling creation. It’s almost perfect in every way _in the moment_. And the convenience, the semiotics, the _distribution_ of cigarettes are difficult for any new product to compete with. Admitting this is important, because when you do you can start to realise how _hard_ a product the cigarette is to better.
> 
> How do we make e-cigarettes “stickier” for smokers? We need to think bigger than nicotine delivery. For a smoker to want to use a vape product instead of a cigarette, the vape must offer something _more_ than a cigarette"



Exactly, the problem is that a cigarette is so ridiculously simple in it's design and use, and has had probably close to several 100 years to infiltrate every day life. Alot of people keep complaining about enclosed systems in newer devices, but it may be what is needed to convert people in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

